# Tattoos at Sephora?



## Rockette13 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have often seen MAC employees with lots of visible tattoos, but what's the scoop on Sephora's policy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dali Dolly (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi, I was just hired by Sephora a few days ago and worried about that too being that I have a full sleave along with other tattoos. I have the employee hire pack and this is what it says:

Tattoos
Tattoos are permitted without foul language, nudity, or sexual connotations pictured on the tattoo.

Piercings
Single piercings in the nose,eye, lip and tongue are permitted and can be worn singularly or simultaneously as long as not to interfere with the client experience.

I considered working for MAC too but reading what you have to go through to get hired completely turned me off. Apparently there's 3 parts to the interview including you bringing in a model to demonstrate 2 looks while other people watch and it can take months for them to hire you. Everyones saying the best way to get hired there is to become friends with a manager so they can put in a good word for you...mainly goes by who you know. And they also said if any of the associates tell you you should work there it's all a part of their job and if you actually get hired they stop talking to you. But if a manager says you should work there definitely take it serious. Sephora seemed A LOT friendlier plus you get TONS and I mean TONS of free stuff(gratis) and they pay for you to travel. I have a friend who's worked at Sephora for a few years now and she gets paid $20/hr and she's full time. Sephora is very generous. Haven't heard too many good things about working for MAC except for the name and being able to say you work at MAC. I really didn't believe it until I applied at MAC and they were INSANELY rude...I asked to speak to a manager and she actually came up to me and said "What do you want?," with major attitude and then acted as if she had no time for me. I live in NYC so maybe its the area but I've read reviews about working there from all over and they all sound the same. But don't let me discourage you, just my experience and opinion.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 7, 2009)

it most certainly would not. unless your working recovery, you would be wearing the "costume" which consists off a long sleeved jacket, that has something similar to a mao collar. It would obsure most tattoos anyway. 

I work for sephora. I'm on recovery and have a large tattoo on the back of my neck. I wear t shirts, and everyone sees it. Ive never been asked to cover it.


----------



## rafaaa (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dali Dolly* 

 
_Hi, I was just hired by Sephora a few days ago and worried about that too being that I have a full sleave along with other tattoos. I have the employee hire pack and this is what it says:

Tattoos
Tattoos are permitted without foul language, nudity, or sexual connotations pictured on the tattoo.

Piercings
Single piercings in the nose,eye, lip and tongue are permitted and can be worn singularly or simultaneously as long as not to interfere with the client experience.

I considered working for MAC too but reading what you have to go through to get hired completely turned me off. Apparently there's 3 parts to the interview including you bringing in a model to demonstrate 2 looks while other people watch and it can take months for them to hire you. Everyones saying the best way to get hired there is to become friends with a manager so they can put in a good word for you...mainly goes by who you know. And they also said if any of the associates tell you you should work there it's all a part of their job and if you actually get hired they stop talking to you. But if a manager says you should work there definitely take it serious. Sephora seemed A LOT friendlier plus you get TONS and I mean TONS of free stuff(gratis) and they pay for you to travel. I have a friend who's worked at Sephora for a few years now and she gets paid $20/hr and she's full time. Sephora is very generous. Haven't heard too many good things about working for MAC except for the name and being able to say you work at MAC. I really didn't believe it until I applied at MAC and they were INSANELY rude...I asked to speak to a manager and she actually came up to me and said "What do you want?," with major attitude and then acted as if she had no time for me. I live in NYC so maybe its the area but I've read reviews about working there from all over and they all sound the same. But don't let me discourage you, just my experience and opinion.

Good Luck!!!_

 
I'm a permanent artist at MAC, and I understand that you're going by what you've heard, but I'd like to speak on a few of your negatives points. The interview process was kind of long, however for me it was done within a couple of weeks total. I applied, had a demo [with only one look + turning it to night] then a verbal interview. After that I was called the next day hired as a freelancer. The next opening for a permanent position I had a verbal interview with the manager then a phone interview with the MRO [big boss]. That was all. I'm sorry you had a negative experience with the manager, but my managers are really nice & they are very approachable.


----------



## nebbish (Dec 10, 2009)

I mean -- I personally think the hiring process for MAC is necessary. I don't want someone putting makeup on me who doesn't know what they're doing, you know? Plus, remember how many girls must apply everyday.

Sephora's a good place to start cos they don't require as much as MAC does. Actually, I have much the same plan ;D Good luck!


----------



## MUByMelissaLyn (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dali Dolly* 

 
_Hi, I was just hired by Sephora a few days ago and worried about that too being that I have a full sleave along with other tattoos. I have the employee hire pack and this is what it says:

Tattoos
Tattoos are permitted without foul language, nudity, or sexual connotations pictured on the tattoo.

Piercings
Single piercings in the nose,eye, lip and tongue are permitted and can be worn singularly or simultaneously as long as not to interfere with the client experience.

I considered working for MAC too but reading what you have to go through to get hired completely turned me off. Apparently there's 3 parts to the interview including you bringing in a model to demonstrate 2 looks while other people watch and it can take months for them to hire you. Everyones saying the best way to get hired there is to become friends with a manager so they can put in a good word for you...mainly goes by who you know. And they also said if any of the associates tell you you should work there it's all a part of their job and if you actually get hired they stop talking to you. But if a manager says you should work there definitely take it serious. Sephora seemed A LOT friendlier plus you get TONS and I mean TONS of free stuff(gratis) and they pay for you to travel. I have a friend who's worked at Sephora for a few years now and she gets paid $20/hr and she's full time. Sephora is very generous. Haven't heard too many good things about working for MAC except for the name and being able to say you work at MAC. I really didn't believe it until I applied at MAC and they were INSANELY rude...I asked to speak to a manager and she actually came up to me and said "What do you want?," with major attitude and then acted as if she had no time for me. I live in NYC so maybe its the area but I've read reviews about working there from all over and they all sound the same. But don't let me discourage you, just my experience and opinion.

Good Luck!!!_

 

Uh, $20/hr for full time sales associates at Sephora is NOT, I repeat NOT the norm. You'd have to be an assistant manager for a store to make that here (although those are salaried positions but it averages out to about that). If you want to know what your region's average hourly is for certain job positions, I like sites like glassdoor.com where you can read employee reviews of places and see what the stats are for any particular employer.

You're in NYC so maybe its because of the higher cost of living. Counter managers here at our Nordstroms don't even make that as an hourly.


----------

